
Craig Wright registers US copyright in Bitcoin 0.1 and the Bitcoin white paper - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2019/05/21/craig-wright-registers-us-copyright-in-bitcoin-0-1-and-the-bitcoin-white-paper-what-this-means/
======
londons_explore
Unless he can sign something with the keys from the genesis block, I'm not
believing him...

~~~
Cyndre
That's what I was thinking. Just posted duplicate, giving you upvote.

